# up-side down tomatoes



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

i've never tried them, but alot of you guys said you were trying them last year. But nobody ever reported on their outcome. Did they work out well? my wife wants to try a couple out. But I'm thinking they don't produce any earlier & are more work.
anybody doing them again this year?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I thought about trying some. I was at Home Depot last week and saw that they had a big display of them. They have the basic kit that you hang from an existing post or hook, or they also had a stand to go with it if you want.

John


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

jimbo said:


> i've never tried them, but alot of you guys said you were trying them last year. But nobody ever reported on their outcome. Did they work out well? my wife wants to try a couple out. But I'm thinking they don't produce any earlier & are more work.
> anybody doing them again this year?


First, get the plant in when it's small, my wife about lost it trying to get the plant she bought into it. I had to stop her from having a psychotic episode...the f-bombs were really flying! :lol:

Ours produced a lot of fruit, but the weather was a problem last year and they all didn't mature. At one time we had some 14 green ones on it, others came later, but we only harvested about 6 or 8 at the most.
We'll do it again, but the plant will be smaller going in this year


----------



## PerchOnly (Oct 24, 2007)

I tried it last year and was not impressed. I had mine 5' off of the ground but the plant still hit the ground by the end of the year. Didn't seem to get more tomatoes than a normal plant. Had to water it a lot. 

I used a plastic pail, cut the hole in the bottom, etc.

May try it again this year.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Oldgrandman said:


> First, get the plant in when it's small, my wife about lost it trying to get the plant she bought into it. I had to stop her from having a psychotic episode...the f-bombs were really flying! :lol:


:lol::lol::lol: i was thinking IF i did it, i'd cut a fairly large hole & slip the root end up into the bucket & then add some sort of slip plate inside the bucket to support the plant, then add dirt.

never thought about them touching the ground & having to mow under them.
how much more water do they need? can you go away for a weekend without them burning up?


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Here's an easy (and cheap) way to try it..........

Get a pail with a lid.
Fill with dirt and put lid on.
Turn over and cut a whole in the bottom ( which is now the top ).
Plant your seeds and wait for them to grow.
When you get a good plant going , turn pail right-side-up and hang fom handle and take the lid off.
Now you have an up-side-down tomatoe plant !


----------



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

not good, go for the real thang!!! up right and full!!


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I'd haven't tried them but, when driving through the neighborhoods, I found quite a few people had them and I must say I wasn't very impressed. I don't know if it was because people weren't giving them enough sun or because of all the blight that was around last year but I didn't see anything that made me want to try it. 

I could see where it would be good if you had an apartment or condo and limited space.

If I remember correctly, 'Due51' on here tried a few of them last year. Maybe pm him or perhaps he'll see this thread and can give his take.


----------



## So-hooked (Jun 16, 2009)

I did them, and this was my first time trying to grow anything. They started off good, but I didnt water them enough and they took a turn for the worse. My ma did them and I guess she got a bunch considering the cool summer we had. We are going to try it again this year, but I have a different set up for them. They are a pain to water when hanging, so I am going to build a PVC pipe stand that I can hook a hose too, hang them on it, then run water thru the PVC so it showers them from above.


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

I tried them big waste of time ,just plant them in the ground you will be better off.Bud


----------



## 2Lungs (Mar 18, 2008)

I've had one for about 5yrs. now wasn't impressed 1st. year or 2nd year. So I planted tinytims (cherry) in it last year also had a tinytim in the garden the garden plant produced earlier and with more fruit. They aren't worth it. Save your money!!


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I did them last year and wasn't happy with the result. Last summer wasn't a great growing season for tomatoes (not enough really warm nights), but nonetheless, the effort to make these things didn't pay off.

I don't have the space to plant in ground so I use a self contained gardening system along with the upside down planters. I'm hoping for better results this year.


----------



## gman12 (Mar 6, 2003)

I made one with the bucket last year, and I put green onion sets in the top, onions turned out great, tomato's sucked. Won't wast my time this year.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I took some old 5 gallon buckets and cut a hole in the bottom. I then layed a few layers of newspaper and potting soil in the bucket. One this was done, I inserted the root to a regular ole tomato plant (small of course) into the hole and then packed the dirt a little more. This brings the bucket a little more then half full. On top, to keep out the weeds and to keep in the moisture, I planted an assortment of herbs, basil in one, chives in another and so on.

Most turned out quite well. Doing it this way, with the regular tomatoes, you do get a few that try to grow upward and with the weight of the tomatoes will snap the vines, but for the most part it has worked well for the past 5 years of planting. I just hand them under the deck along the edge.


----------

